# Tag Axle Max Gross Weight.......4500kg or 5000kg??



## Aquasue

Hi All

I'm looking at buying a tag axle integrated euramobil. Current favourites are the 810 and 690. The ones I've seen advertised on mobile.de have differing max weights.

Am I right in thinking it would just be a paper excercise to upgrade to 5000kg from 4500kg if I wanted to. Is it something I'd be able to do or would I require the services of SV Tech to do it for me?

And finally are there any disadvantages of going for 5000kg to gain the extra payload?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## b16duv

Hi Aquasue,

I too have seen different versions stated at 4500kg and 5000kg for this chassis. It MAY be a straightforward exercise to replate to the higher weight, but then again maybe not.

The critical factors are the wheel size; brake size; suspension capacity; and finally engine size. 

Don't know if the 2.3 Ducato was available at the lower weight, with 2.8 only for the 5 tonne version.

If you ask the seller for the Alko chassis type number, they (Alko) will be able to tell you.

A rule of thumb may be that if 15" wheels are fitted, this would indicate the lower weight, 16" would be 5000kg. (But I am Guessing here).

hope this helps, but if not, it's bumped the thread back to the top 

 

David

edit, SVtech would certainly be able to advise, and may be worth a call before you commit to buying.

The only disadvantage of plating at the higher weight may be that you would go into a different toll class on the motorways, but I don't think so.


----------



## Chudders

Hi,
I have a Euramobil 810HS. The second stage converter plate (ie Euramobil) is max 5000Kg,s The second stage converter is authorised to determine the max loads including those applicable to each of the 3 axles and the gross train weight. As stated above this depends on various factors, tyre size and rating chassis type, breaking system etc. You do need to be sure however what the maximum is before you purchase. Its alot to spend and find the weight is not correct.
One of the advantages of a TAG axle with 5000Kg,s max weight is a useful overall payload of about 1000Kg,s providing the axle weights are not exceeded of course.
I may be talking rubbish of course, you pays your money and takes your choice.
On this forum Jennifer has a Euramobil 810, (as do others) it may be worth asking her what the Euramobil weight plate on hers states. I would expect it to be the same as mine.
The advantages are the increased payload, greater stability when driving, less affected by crosswind etc, disadvantages are a bit more fuel consumption, I get about 22MPG compared with about 24mpg from my previous 3.800 Kg Autotrail coachbuilt. It is already over the 3500KG,s threshold with regard to driving licence restrictions etc particularly at 70 so not really a consideration.
I think you pay greater tolls on toll roads in Europe and a bit more for a TAG axle on many bridges in this country.
No doubt others more experienced will have better comments than mine.
Dave

edit, Just checked the weight plate details as follows. Max Gross 5000KG. Train weight 5,500 KG, Front axle 2000Kg, each of the rear axles 1500Kg (Total 3000 KG) Try contacting Euramobil direct with any queries by e mail. I have had several queries and they have been cracking in replying and providing all info I requested and more besides.
The revenue weight on the V5 is also stated as 5000Kg,s


----------



## Jennifer

Hi,

As far as I know, mine is 5000.

Jenny


----------



## CliveMott

If your maximum rear axles loading added to your maximum front axle loading is more than 5000kg then its probably a paperwork excercise. SV Tech are the experts.
C.


----------



## RichardnGill

I am sure the pre X250 ALKO Tags could be upgraded from 4,500 KGs to 5,000 and the later x250, from 5,000 to 5,500KGs

I can think of no down sides to upgrading your gross weight it is something I am going to do with our van as we are very close to the 5,000 when fully loaded.

As already said SvTech will be able to advise.

SvTech Link

Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill

I am sure the pre X250 ALKO Tags could be upgraded from 4,500 KGs to 5,000 and the later x250, from 5,000 to 5,500KGs

I can think of no down sides to upgrading your gross weight it is something I am going to do with our van as we are very close to the 5,000 when fully loaded.

As already said SvTech will be able to advise.

SvTech Link

Richard...


----------



## Aquasue

Thanks everyone for your responses.

SV Tech said that they have upgraded a few Tag axle euramobils and it should be just a paper excercise. It seems like a case of giving them a call with the chassis details so they can check with Alko before buying anything though.

Again thanks for all the replies


----------

